# Question about Wing Chun Beginner Lesson



## Nick Stanovic (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello again. I haven't been to a class yet so you guys are probably tired of me asking questions. There's only one school near me but I found a 6 part video of someone teaching a beginner Wing Chun class and wondered your opinions on the way the class was taught (EDIT: the video I posted was not of the school near me but of a school that I really liked the beginner/trial lesson as an example). I thought the way everything was explained was awesome and it made me want to sign up for that teacher's class. I just was hoping some people will watch the first part of the video and let and let me know if I should expect a beginner/trial lesson at most schools to go this way: 

Part 1: 




I like the way this class was taught. He explained the basics. Didn't overwhelm with a lot of terminology, demonstrating the each move that he was showing without saying the actual name for the move and using a realistic situation throughout the examples to keep me interested. I enjoyed how he treated the class really well like he was your friend instead of some superior drill instructor-type. He got a few observers to take part in the demo without trying to be really fancy. He gave a timeline of what it would take to learn those basics and had a student with a few months experience briefly help him out to show that she learned those basics in that amount of time.

Where I'm trying to go with this is that when I visit the school in my area (I only have one choice within an hour's drive each way) I am expecting a similar experience. Is it unrealistic to expect an introductory class similar to the video? Do you guys consider that person to be a bad teacher since he wasn't stern and didn't explain terminology for each move that he used?

Thanks for responding if you watched the one part of the video or even the other five parts too


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2011)

There are many others, likely all in the Wing Chun section that are more qualified than I to answer your question but since I am the eternal Wing Chun Beginner (I only train Siu Lim Tao and it has been that way for years) I am not the best judge of the video but all I can say is my sifu begins with Siu Lum Tao. Another teacher I trained with briefly started with drills and then went to Siu Lum Tao. Both threw in terminology when they where teaching you the form. I think this is a good idea but it was rather difficult for me since the terminology was ion Cantonese and I speak English and am learning Mandarin

Both it was just kind of show up to class and start there was really no beginner class. My first sifu would take a beginner out in the hall for the very first class and go over stances and a few basics but that was about the only thing one could call a beginner class.
.


----------



## yak sao (Feb 26, 2011)

I noticed he had what looked like a hot dog stand in behind him.
Good idea. I may implement this into my classes


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Feb 26, 2011)

yak sao said:


> I noticed he had what looked like a hot dog stand in behind him.
> Good idea. I may implement this into my classes



Yeah I saw the grill and hot dog stand in the background.. sounds like a good after class snack.


----------



## profesormental (Feb 27, 2011)

Hot dogs are a secret Wing Chun power accelerator.

This is a demo. Explains some stuff and gives perspective of what is going to be taught.

I don't know about your experience in the place you're going. It might happen or not. Most probably you'll begin with basics and Sil Lum Tao.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Feb 28, 2011)

No two Wing Chun Sifu's are alike, every Sifu is different, from beginning to advanced, what they teach and how they teach it, everything.  So you can't expect to see what was on the video to be taught like that at another academy.  It was a very good demonstration but for me, way too much information for a first class.  I thought it was too overwhelming.  Too much talking and not enough letting the students do.  That is how we learn, through doing.  Constant repetition both in words and actions.  I guarantee, most people listening will forget 95 percent of what was said (picking out and only remembering 2 or 3 key pieces), and will have to hear it and see it many, many times to remember it and apply it.

Great presentation but less talk, more action.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Feb 28, 2011)

Well said, a good experienced opinion by zep


----------



## zepedawingchun (Feb 28, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> No two Wing Chun Sifu's are alike, every Sifu is different, from beginning to advanced, what they teach and how they teach it, everything. So you can't expect to see what was on the video to be taught like that at another academy. It was a very good demonstration but for me, way too much information for a first class. I thought it was too overwhelming. Too much talking and not enough letting the students do. That is how we learn, through doing. Constant repetition both in words and actions. I guarantee, most people listening will forget 95 percent of what was said (picking out and only remembering 2 or 3 key pieces), and will have to hear it and see it many, many times to remember it and apply it.
> 
> Great presentation but less talk, more action.


 
After my last response, I got to thinking.  The gentleman in the Youtube video has a very good presentation.  It's almost like he's trying to convince the new students (even though that is supposed to be their first lesson) that this art is what they need to do.  But sometimes people have to see it to believe it.  And I don't mean in a presentation sort of way, but hand to hand to them (with the new student).  

I like to do some simple trapping with someone new.  They are more impressed when they see you do it to them, because, let's face it, most people are not believers until you do something to them that they can't do or stop you from doing.  When they see you do something with one of your present student's, there is a bit of doubt thinking it's already set up.  And of course, if it's set up, you're going to do everything you want to do and look good at it.

But when you do some trapping with them, and trap them several different ways, and not hurt them, and make it look easy or effortless, now that impresses them.  They suddenly want to be able to do what you just did to them to other people.  And that get's the ball rolling and the fire burning inside of them.  They will always remember that.


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! You're right that not everyone will probably remember what they saw but I think it was almost like trying to build interest rather than teach them a whole lot. 

I actually liked the demonstration using one of the current students. There's a youtube vid of my would-be Sifu where he's showing the Advanced class a new move and explaining how the drill should go. Rather than working with them and making them feel like they are making progress, he asks someone to participate in the drill. In this Sifu's drill he basically says do the drill how he explained while he tries to break the student's move (the one he is explaining for the first time) and shows off and repeatedly strikes the student with slaps to the face. Obviously the Sifu should be able to strike them, especially if they are first learning the move so I take it as demoralizing the students or putting himself on a platform by constantly slapping the guy in the face instead of holding back before making contact. Here's the vid to show what I'm referring to:






Let me know if your Sifu, or you as a Sifu, would slap your students in the face while demoing a move instead of holding back before making contact. I think the guy is a bully but that's from someone who has zero experience in a class.


----------



## yak sao (Feb 28, 2011)

Nick Stanovic said:


> Thanks for the feedback! You're right that not everyone will probably remember what they saw but I think it was almost like trying to build interest rather than teach them a whole lot.
> 
> I actually liked the demonstration using one of the current students. There's a youtube vid of my would-be Sifu where he's showing the Advanced class a new move and explaining how the drill should go. Rather than working with them and making them feel like they are making progress, he asks someone to participate in the drill. In this Sifu's drill he basically says do the drill how he explained while he tries to break the student's move (the one he is explaining for the first time) and shows off and repeatedly strikes the student with slaps to the face. Obviously the Sifu should be able to strike them, especially if they are first learning the move so I take it as demoralizing the students or putting himself on a platform by constantly slapping the guy in the face instead of holding back before making contact. Here's the vid to show what I'm referring to:
> 
> ...


 
The contact was fine....he didn't seem to be ***** slapping him by any means.
I train my group to make contact when hitting the face....not hard obviously, but I don't want them to fall into a bad habit of pulling their punches. Then when they get into a serious altercation, they are used to 1) dishing it out.....simply adjusting the degree of contact , and 2) are not going to freak out when someone actually makes contact with their face


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been at wing tzun for about 2.5 years now? (did time fly by that fast)
Seems to be an absolutely fine level of contact in my humble opinion.
It's important to be able to at least deal with that level, let alone the level of contact you'll be in, in a real altercation. If it pisses you off, all the better (nothing like a real challenge eh?) no room for emotionality during a fight or training. I often encourage lower same and higher level students to knock me back and step through me, while following up with at least chain palms to the chest, so they are used to moving back mass. 
I enjoy sparring, and like to deal with real force so I know where I stand. I am a more gung ho than most to take a healthy beating.. but this type of contact is quite common in Wing Chun.


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I guess I was over reacting a bit in that case if it is normal.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 1, 2011)

Nick Stanovic said:


> . . . . . Let me know if your Sifu, or you as a Sifu, would slap your students in the face while demoing a move instead of holding back before making contact. I think the guy is a bully but that's from someone who has zero experience in a class.


 
Without looking at the video, I'll have to say it is never a good idea to hit or strike a student in the face, especially beginner or intermediate students.  It does more damage than good to do that at that level.

Once a student becomes an advanced student (or someone in your 'Inner Circle') then you can, but must use caution.  You have to be careful of a student's self esteem, it's never good to embarrass them in front of other junior or senior students or instructors.

Now that's not to say they don't learn to receive strikes, hits and the like.  But there is a time and a place to hit your student's.  But never in the face (unprotected) or in front of others.

Sparring with head gear, gloves, and protective equipment is a little bit different.  And it should only be done when they are ready.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 1, 2011)

Nick Stanovic said:


> Thanks for the feedback! You're right that not everyone will probably remember what they saw but I think it was almost like trying to build interest rather than teach them a whole lot.
> 
> I actually liked the demonstration using one of the current students. There's a youtube vid of my would-be Sifu where he's showing the Advanced class a new move and explaining how the drill should go. Rather than working with them and making them feel like they are making progress, he asks someone to participate in the drill. In this Sifu's drill he basically says do the drill how he explained while he tries to break the student's move (the one he is explaining for the first time) and shows off and repeatedly strikes the student with slaps to the face. Obviously the Sifu should be able to strike them, especially if they are first learning the move so I take it as demoralizing the students or putting himself on a platform by constantly slapping the guy in the face instead of holding back before making contact. Here's the vid to show what I'm referring to:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxn5VK4WaB8


 
I watched the video and have to say, this drill is only about 50 perent correct in it's usage and will not work in real time.  it works if a person does not respond to any of your inputs.  When the instructor opens the line with his Quan Sau (low bong and tan), the student involved is being passive in his response.  In other words, Sifu is moving but the student is not.  

If you'll go back and watch, the instructor moves, opens the line (center, central, motherline, whatever you call it), and then the student freezes.  The student should immediately go to a fook sau position (on the instructor's tan sau), but instead just leaves his hand palm up, touching the instructor's wrist and nothing more.  Any decent Wing Chun practitioner knows to cover their position with one of the major hand positions of chi sau (bong, tan, or in this case *fook*).  Plus the student's wu sau (on the instructor's low bong sau) is also passive, not reading or projecting a little bit of energy forward to actually check the bong sau.  What the instructor is demonstrating will only work with a person letting them do the drill, a cooperative partner not giving resistance.

The real test of the drill is to see if the instructor can do the strike with an un-cooperative partner.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2011)

That's a good point zep, the drill seemed a lil silly, if they were just learning the basic movements and getting an explanation, it can be understandable as to some of their passivity. Still, getting in to fook sau right away is a reflex that should always happen... even a low level student like me, admittedly I practice a crap ton.. but I Digress.. 
I was striked relatively lightly in the face, at an early level, and at first it shook me a bit, it was a tiny bit embarrassing, but I Feel like it was a good thing too, it gave me a little confidence, a little pride as much as I don't want to admit it 
I'm a weirdo in this respect, Sifu doesn't touch lower level students typically though, unless they have shown themselves to be REALLY interested in the application side of things, and some level of realism seems to be needed to transfer such knowledge. Anyways just the .02 cents of a newb. Cheers


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Mar 1, 2011)

Zepeda & Nabakatsu,

I appreciate feedback! Is it possible for you both to watch some of the other videos by that same user? If you are saying the drill is only half right I want to get your opinions on some of the others. It wouldn't make sense to learn WC if what I would be taught isn't correct. 

It isn't like I have much choice on where to go. I found out there is one more school by me (a total of two, including the one shown in that video) but that school is run by a student of that instructor that you saw in the videos so it isn't like I would be learning any differently if I chose the other school. I figure if I'm gonna pay to take classes, I'm guessing around $60/month, then I should be paying to be able to learn correctly or what's the point.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm too much of a novice to be qualified to do such a thing, I can see gaps here and there, but maybe the sifu there has a reason. I'm sure he could rip me apart in chi sau either way.
None the less I could take a look and give a very novice based opinion sometime today.
Where are ya located by the way? there could be some schools lurking around in your general area that some of these internet pros could find. Cheers!


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Mar 1, 2011)

Nabakatsu,

Thanks for the quick response and if you do get a chance to see the videos that would be cool. I live in the Northeast Ohio area (Akron). As far as I know there are only two schools in my area both under the same name. I'm willing to go anywhere if it not longer than a 1hr drive each way. If anyone is familiar with the area that would be really cool.


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry to double post, I couldn't find an EDIT button. Even though I'm still not sure if I like that Sifu near me, I'm sooooo thankful that I don't have this guy:






According to what he tells observers in this video, he trained directly with Yip Man for $10,000 per month and apparently part of his WC "training" was Yip Man making him do 100 bare knuckle push-ups on a marble floor everyday. Whaaaaaaaaaat. Yeah I'm sure that happened. I don't even see how doing that would have any benefit to your training if this is NOT supposed to be a system based on strength. My would-be Sifu definitely looks a lot better to me now since I don't see videos of him spewing that kind of BS like the dude in the link above lol.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2011)

I was unable to find any wing chun in your area, could be worthwhile to check google for anywhere there could be wing chun within an hour of you if that's whatcha feel inclined to do though hehe 
Could be worthwhile to check out the class, may be a day or so before I get a chance to check out the videos, busy times afoot over here.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 2, 2011)

There is a Wing Tzun school in Royal Oaks, Michigan. I think that's about 120 miles from Akron. It's ran by Anna Weinshrod. Don't let the fact that she's a woman throw you off. I met her a few times over the years and her skills are very solid. I last saw her maybe 9 or 10 years ago, so I know she is much better now than then.
If you can't go to her, she may be willing to come to you. Find a few guys you can depend on and arrange for her to come down and teach you for several hours every few weeks. Then you guys work your butts off between her visits. It's not as good as having a school in your area but it's better than never getting to do WC.
Go to www.ebmas.net and go to the school links.


----------



## geezer (Mar 2, 2011)

What Yak said. If you really_ really _want to learn a system like WC/WT/VT that isn't taught at every McDojo in town, this is what you have to do. Find an instructor who has what you want, get together a small group and pool your resources to bring that instructor to you, ...or travel to work with them. Then, train like hell among yourselves until the next session with your instructor. Heck we brought my first sifu over two or three times a year for a dozen years in a row from _Hong Kong!!!_ Now we bring a guy in from nearby.... that would be Texas, maybe a thousand miles away. Point is, if you want it, you'll do it.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 2, 2011)

Nick Stanovic said:


> Sorry to double post, I couldn't find an EDIT button. Even though I'm still not sure if I like that Sifu near me, I'm sooooo thankful that I don't have this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nick, what's wrong with this guy?  Maybe he trained with Yipman and paid $10,000 a month.  How much is a HK dollar compared to a US dollar?  Might only be worth a few cents.  So it's possible.

Also, a lot of Wing Chun schools make their students do push ups, lots of them, just like demonstrated.  My students do push ups on a concrete floor.  It helps build upper body strength so the students can hold up their arms to do hours of chi sau.  Plus, working with the butterfly swords and long pole requires a lot of strength just to hold them up for hours of training.  You may think this guy is bs, but he's doing the same as any Wing Chun school should do to produce good Wing Chun fighters.


----------



## Eric_H (Mar 2, 2011)

Nick,

Yip Man taught people what they needed, not systemic knowledge, thats partially why there's such a variance in his students today. If this guy says Yip Man had him do pushups, I don't doubt it. Chris Chan developed dynamic tension training based on Yip Man telling him he was a small guy and needed to be stronger.

Don't get too fixed on what Wing Chun "should" be in regards to relaxation. Eventually you get to the point of using soft force to overcome hard, but in the beginning if the balance of Chi and Li isn't there you work on that first. That's traditional kung fu going back forever and a half over pretty much every style.

Remember - traditionally a Sifu is there to improve your life, not someone from which you buy techniques. If he sees a weakness in you (and he actually cares about you) he'll correct it immediately. Thats why with the oldtimers if they say their Sifu was a nice guy or had a lot of nice things to say, you know they didn't learn anything good.


----------



## wtxs (Mar 2, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> Nick, what's wrong with this guy?  Maybe he trained with Yipman and paid $10,000 a month.  How much is a HK dollar compared to a US dollar?  Might only be worth a few cents.  So it's possible.
> 
> Also, a lot of Wing Chun schools make their students do push ups, lots of them, just like demonstrated.  My students do push ups on a concrete floor.  It helps build upper body strength so the students can hold up their arms to do hours of chi sau.  Plus, working with the butterfly swords and long pole requires a lot of strength just to hold them up for hours of training.  You may think this guy is bs, but he's doing the same as any Wing Chun school should do to produce good Wing Chun fighters.



Zepeda, please don't mind me jumping in ...

The knuckle push-ups with the vertical fist re-enforce your arm structure, i.e.  the correct alignment of the fist, wrist, elbow shoulder and you know the rest of the benifits.  When not done in the full lock out position, it can develop strong "immovable elbow".

Nick, what is available for us to see is but brief snap shot in time, just keep in mind that ... you CAN'T judge an book by its cover.


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah thanks everyone for clearing some thing up. As I said, I don't know much about WC so I want to learn to try and figure out if what someone is teaching is okay. I had the wrong impression about WC thinking it was really focusing on soft and not about strength training etc as well. It makes sense that strength training helps out but then I am confused that if a really strong guy were to attack my skinny self, it would still be somewhat a test of who is stronger? 

Anyways I probably sound like an idiot because I only know what I've read in books. I liked that guy's other videos because he was really straightforward in them saying, if you aren't satisfied with what you learn than don't pay me. It was hard for me to picture an old an (Yip Man) doing 100 push-ups on a marble floor. Of course I have bad stereotypes since just because a guy is old and skinny I guess he can be really strong.

I guess I should stop reading and go see the Sifu in my area and go into training without expectations. I originally thought that I would go to a class, learn/practice basics and techniques, and eventually have a practice partner to do drills to apply what I learned - I didn't realize I would be doing strength training too. I think I'll drive my Sifu nuts with too many questions like I do on the forums but if he can put up with them I won't feel bad.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 2, 2011)

You still need to have real world strength for everyday living , picking up heavy bags of groceries  etc and for general fitness.
It would only become a problem and not really conducive to Wing Chun training if you were training hardcore like a body builder , that would slow you down quite a bit and cause problems with bringing your Tan Sau in because your humungous pectorals would be in the way.

But I can't see doing bodyweight exercises causing a problem , not only that when you have been training for a while in Wing Chun you can monitor yourself and feel when you are tensing up and using brute strength.

So even if you are a strong individual you just switch it off and relax , and just rely on correctness of technique , proper alingment and structure.

This is assuming that you already have experience and know what the relaxed state should feel like , the main pathway to this is diligent practice of Sil Lum Tao form.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 3, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Zepeda, please don't mind me jumping in ...
> 
> The knuckle push-ups with the vertical fist re-enforce your arm structure, i.e. the correct alignment of the fist, wrist, elbow shoulder and you know the rest of the benifits. When not done in the full lock out position, it can develop strong "immovable elbow".
> 
> Nick, what is available for us to see is but brief snap shot in time, just keep in mind that ... you CAN'T judge an book by its cover.


 
Thanks for chiming in wtxs.  Benefits of doing pushups with a vertical fist is it helps to develop the tricep muscles (the main muscle in executing the Wing Chun punch, very important), the deltoid muscles, and most if not all of the back and shoulder muscles which are important in holding the arms up for hours of chi sau.

To see how important these muscles are, take both hands/arms and hold them straight out in front of you.  See how long you can hold them up/out without shaking or dropping them to your side.  After about a minute, for the average person, your arm starts to get tired.  Plus, you will feel the tiredness start to develop in your deltoid muscles (side under your arms) and back and shoulder muscles.  Now imagine using your arms almost straight out in front of you for 30 minutes at a time!  With someone pressing, and rolling from slightly up and down, with a light cork screwing pressure coming straight at you and you having to maintain arm positions that does not allow them entry into your center, without using overwhelming muscle power to stop them.  Plus these muscles must be used to control your and your opponents arm movements. . . . . with precision.

Most students, when first starting to chi sau, cannot do that for more than a couple minutes at a time.  Now imagine 30 minutes to an hour!

That's why these muscles must be developed.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 3, 2011)

Nick Stanovic said:


> I guess I should stop reading and go see the Sifu in my area and go into training without expectations. I originally thought that I would go to a class, learn/practice basics and techniques, and eventually have a practice partner to do drills to apply what I learned - I didn't realize I would be doing strength training too. I think I'll drive my Sifu nuts with too many questions like I do on the forums but if he can put up with them I won't feel bad.


 
Is this sifu in Akron Carl Dechiara Sifu?  I don't him, but his lineage is Leung Sheung Sifu (Yip Man Sifus first student in Hong Kong) by way of Kenneth Chung Sifu.

I dont know any of these sifus personally, but Kenneth Chung Sifu is well know on the west coast and supposed to be a really good sifu.  So this sifu in should be okay.


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes I've heard very good things about Kenneth Chung. I read about his style and I really like what I read. I just hope Sifu Carl Dechiara will have the same type of style.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 4, 2011)

To Nick :

- I've seen the video. There's nothing wrong with his basic teaching. He explained the center line and nature of center line punch perfectly.
- He is not a bully ( i don't know who wrote he seems like one due to contact in the application ),bully Sifu looks and "feels" completly different,be advised.
- If you are not ready to receive some 'punishment',whatever that may be,don't train Wing Chun. Wing Chun is a sophisticated weapon,not self-defense. It has been promoted like a 'self-defense' art,for money gain and expension,ofcourse. But it is an attacking art of fighting which aims for critical spots of human body,it's not gentle as it seems.

Hope that helped. Cheerz and respect to ALL Wing Chun schools.


----------



## Tomis (Apr 6, 2011)

BONG SAU      WING ARM                                                                                                        
GAN SAU         SPLITTING HAND                                                                                              
JUM SAU          SINKING BLOCK                                                                                   
JUT SAU           JERK HAN 
TAN SAU          PALM UPBLOCK                                                                                              
PAK SAU          SLAP HAND                                                                                                     
LAP SAU          GRABBING HAND  try looking these up via the net and practice them a bit before you walk into your first class. having a little knowledge under your belt will benefit you right away in making your decision. most classes are free the first couple and some i have seen up to a week. good luck in your path.


----------



## wtxs (Apr 6, 2011)

Tomis said:


> BONG SAU      WING ARM
> GAN SAU         SPLITTING HAND
> JUM SAU          SINKING BLOCK
> JUT SAU           JERK HAN
> ...



Welcome to the forum Tomis, hope to hear more from you.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 6, 2011)

Tomis said:


> BONG SAU WING ARM
> GAN SAU SPLITTING HAND
> JUM SAU SINKING BLOCK
> JUT SAU JERK HAN
> ...


 

Good idea about familiarizing yourself with WC terms and getting an overall picture. I would caution against trying to practice too much before you have an actual class as many lineages do things differently.


----------



## Domino (Apr 7, 2011)

Class should be relaxed, welcoming and I suppose depends on sifu and lineage also. Some people say seeing is believing but I've heard some say 'feeling is believing'...and I totally agree.
I think it should be delivered unbiased and to let the student make their own decision, its not for everyone.


----------



## Tomis (Apr 7, 2011)

thank you for the kind greeting.
hopefully I will find time to read / learn from others on this board and continue my path.
life gets in the way sometimes however i have found that even in my darkest moments i can throw a couple combos to practice no matter where i am at and make myself feel better mentally.
Peace to you all.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 7, 2011)

Tomis said:


> BONG SAU WING ARM
> GAN SAU SPLITTING HAND
> JUM SAU SINKING BLOCK
> JUT SAU JERK HAN
> ...


 
For the term Tan Sau, use the definition of dispersing hand.  Palm up block just describes what it looks like.  But dispersing hand tells you what it is doing.

Also, for lap sau, use not only the term grabbing hand but pulling hand.  Tells you what it is doing.  In Wing Chun, we don't really grab, and hold. I tell my students to cup (it's like grabbing, but without using the thumb.  You hold with the 4 fingers and palm, squeezing with pressure) and pull, to do lap sau.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 7, 2011)

For Wing Chun term translations, use this link.

http://www.wingchunpedia.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=WCP.WingChunGlossary

It has the most common definitions to the terms a majority of Wing Chun people use for the hand positions.


----------

